# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Wall oven Miele vs Neff

## MR1600

Hi, 
It has come down to two choices and we can't seem to be able to finalise. So requesting some help. 
We have decided to go with 2 x wall ovens (side by side).. The choice is between Miele or Neff... 
If we choose Miele we will go with the following two:
1) http://www.miele.com.au/domestic/ovens- ... =H_2661_BP
2) http://www.miele.com.au/domestic/ovens- ... e=H_2661_B 
with the Pyro oven costing $2,599 and the matching basic oven costing $1,999. Total $4,598 with no discounts available. 
If we choose Neff we would go with 2 x the following: NEFF | Product Details 
with this oven currently (until 28th Jan) on special from $3,299 to $1,999 ea. So a total of $3,998... 
I think the value is with the Neff especially as it would be two Pyro ovens (although slightly smaller capacity) but we haven't really heard too much of this brand and not sure if we should stick with the Miele just for the comfort of known quality.. Also note that Neff is offering 4 year warranty as opposed to 2 year warranty.. 
In the looks department we favour the Miele only slightly but definitely think the Neff looks good too 
Any advice or assistance would be much appreciated.
Graham

----------


## ChocDog

Dont underestimate the value of a well represented brand. I know of Neff but struggle to believe they are well supported (parts in stock etc) in Oz. Miele on the other hand are. Therefore if anything goes wrong with your Miele, getting parts as well as a service technician SKILLED in them wont be hard. I'd be concerned going down the path with Neff that you would struggle gets parts and easy to access technicians who know their stuff and dont charge like a wounded bull. 
Something else to bear in mind; we also went down the 2 x 60cm oven path as its far more useful  than 1x90cm, with a much larger volume than a 90cm (which arent much more than a 60cm!).  One of our ovens is pyro and the other isnt. That said, in the last 4 months we have used the 2nd oven once! So cleaning the 2nd oven is not really much of a concern, therefore I wouldnt worry about the pyro on the 2nd oven. Trust me, the pyro doenst keep it super clean - you still need to do some manual labour.  
So my advice would be 2x Miele. If you dont care about matching the Neff cost, then go 1xpyro and 1xnon-pyro. If you want to match the Neff cost, go 2xnon-pyro. The pyro function wouldnt make me jump to a different brand. 
My 2 cents.

----------


## MR1600

Thanks Choc Dog. Appreciate the input... 
Anyone else?

----------


## METRIX

I would stick to the Miele, they look nicer, and already have a good reputation here. 
Two questions, why the need for two ovens ?, and do you really need the Pyro function, with the pyro function, the oven is heated to 430C, for many hours to achieve the cleaning process. I would hate to think how much that costs in electricity to get it to that temperature and keep it there for that long.

----------


## MR1600

Hi Metrix, 
Two ovens because we like to entertain a fair bit and one just isn't cutting it.. Always seem to be waiting!
I Don't personally think the Pyro function is worth the extra just yet (jury still out), however maybe it will pay itself off in the long run, who knows. 
The Miele is starting to be the front runner i think.

----------


## Pitto

Look into Bosch also, they make great appliances. They have all the options that Miele have, without you paying for the nametag.

----------


## METRIX

Yes, true, I am doing a kitchen for a client, they bought Bosch Pyro for under $1400.  600mm/60cm Bosch Electric Wall Oven HBA63S451A | Appliances Online |

----------


## Saltypete

We have been considering Miele and Neff ovens too. Looking overseas Miele seem about the same price as here, but Neff are much cheaper. We have no real way of telling, but gather that Miele may be better. Who knows? Both seem to be able to do the job well.

----------


## Dimi

A bit late in the discussion - but I have had a few clients incorporating Neff 600 electric ovens and they have been very happy. They are essentially Bosch Siemens' high end product. Pyrolitic  function is expensive to run but should be used at least once a year. For a reputable brand you are basically paying for higher standards, quality control and after market service which most companies contract out to mobs who intentionally do everything legally possible to avoid free of charge work or parts. Look also at length of warranty and underwriting. That will mark a good product expected to last from the rest. My father used to test white goods to Aus. Standards at the SEC years ago and if I had a dollar for every time he's said they don't make 'me like they used to! 
At the end of the day the extra $$$$ is mostly down to marketing. Bosch in my opinion make many great appliances for reasonable prices. I do like how the Neff door slides in to the oven for tight areas in the kitchen. Also look where your particular model is manufactured. These days it is legal to advertise something made in a country that it is only assembled in so I would suggest to do your homework. It's usually nothing more than a different minimum wage however the newly a recruited farmer in one country is no match for a 5th generation steel fabricator in another. Ilvie are very good and service is in house and excellent in my opinion, but also very pricy for what you get. I don't put much stock in Miele exept for their dishwashers. A colleague of mine has actually witnessed at one of the factories in China that manufacture a lot of big name appliances, a manager sending 15 kelvinator fridges back to the factory floor because of a minor defect. He's a buyer by the way, and noted this as good practice where others will not bother and hope nothing goes wrong untill the minimum warranty has passed or to avoid their responsibilities. If you are in Melbourne I could probably direct you to a rep i know for a good deal. No skin off my nose.

----------


## MR1600

Thanks for all the advice. Although i havent purchased the appliances, we have decided on the Miele products after visiting the showroom  :Smilie:  
Cheers!

----------


## Saltypete

We went to the Miele showroom and are pretty committed to them for ovens, cooktops etc.  We were nearly drawn in to wondrous devices like steam ovens, warming trays and the like.  We went away and thought it through and are going back to just the stuff we need - and have used for many years, but upgrading to pyrollitic etc.  Miele showrooms have really knowledgeable folk that can sell you 'sirens' that you may not really need. :Smilie:  (they look good though...) We are going undermount for the range hood and heading toward Sirius rather than the Miele offerings, partly based on other discussions here.

----------


## Pitto

Miele are great for their ovens, microwaves and dishwashers> 
They really dont do rangehoods that great. I have in the past, had the joy of trying to build them into joinery designs, that the architects were clearly on acid at the time of concept. 
the Miele 900 underbench, and their steam oven are both great. Their coffee machines are a whole other topic which i would rather not put my name to.

----------


## Saltypete

Yes, we intend to have the range hood on hand for the cabinet maker. We did this on another kitchen a while ago and it was perfect fit.

----------

